# gen2vdr

## zwer2000

всем привет !!!

у меня установлен на моём HTPC Gen2Vdr , ет немецкая  gentoo vdr дистри, я пробую на ней виставить руский OSD , но не получаетса , я думаю што там не хватает наверно руссково шрифта, вы не знаете как ет проверит ?

----------

## Bircoph

Посмотреть настройки vdr, почитать документацию, установить нужный шрифт и задать его в настройках.

----------

## zwer2000

привет, 

а где у генто лежат шрифты ?

и какие надо для руссково ?

спасибо!!

----------

## HTaeD

 *Quote:*   

> а где у генто лежат шрифты ? 

 

/usr/share/fonts

 *Quote:*   

> и какие надо для руссково ?

 

например, этот.

----------

